# Student loan repayments



## zeeprod (Aug 7, 2016)

Does anyone here working in UAE make student loan payments? How does it work? What if you just wait till you're back home to carry on repayments? not too sure on this topic. Any help here is appreciated.


Thanks


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

As an ex-UK taxpayer, I demand you get back to the Uk and start paying off that debt so I have a pension to return to


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

zeeprod said:


> Does anyone here working in UAE make student loan payments? How does it work? What if you just wait till you're back home to carry on repayments? not too sure on this topic. Any help here is appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks


Phone or email them and do the right thing, can generally pay by card on the phone or through an online portal now, or keep up your deferment applications if you earn under the threshold or feeling dishonest..

Don't ignore it or you'll end up in arrears and defaulting, and TWG and others might not get their pension 🙄


----------



## zeeprod (Aug 7, 2016)

Lol thanks...

Ok, another question. I'll be given a basic salary and a supplementary salary (for accommodation and other expenses)

Student loans take 9% over the threshold (threshold depends on country)...now, will this 9% be on the basic salary or basic + supplementary? hoping it's just basic otherwise they'll be robbing me.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Student Loans have no way of corroborating what what your earnings are in the UAE. If you want to defer then feel free though be aware compound interest has a habit of creeping up over the years.

TWG's pension? The last person I'd expect from here proposing to sponge off the state.


----------

